# Hacking TJ Bearytales doll?



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Hope this is the right spot for this. Was at the thrift store and found not just one but two TJ Bearytales. Was surprised to come home and with fresh batteries discovered it moves a lot including blinking eyes and wiggling ears. It has the most annoying voice which of course is telling you a story. Has anyone hacked this? I found one guy online who skinned it and operates it from remote now. I'm curious if you can somehow alter the recording or even if I could disable the audio and just keep it moving all night for Halloween. Maybe just disconnect the speaker. Provided I know something about electronics, which I do not. Would love to have some moving wolf boy twins for my sideshow or even just one wolf boy and send my extra to someone who could help me?

I greatly appreciate any advice, even if how to carefully take this apart and what colour wire I should cut.

This is a video of the bear I have, once you get through that annoying opening, you can see how much it moves. I've only tested one so far.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Heres an Allen H video that might help.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

That was very helpful, thank you! I should have done a general hack search instead of searching on Bearytales hacks. That video showed me a lot and I had forgotten he does a lot of videos. Thanks again!


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Acid PopTart said:


> That was very helpful, thank you! I should have done a general hack search instead of searching on Bearytales hacks. That video showed me a lot and I had forgotten he does a lot of videos. Thanks again!


No problem. Isn't Allen awesome. Haha


----------

